
I created a completely free unlimited file hosting service and I'd like feedback - uploadfiles
Recently, when I was logging into my AWS S3 account just to upload a large file so that I could email it to somebody (my DropBox was playing up) - I asked myself why there weren&#x27;t more options out there to send data, quickly, anonymously, for free. I mean that&#x27;s what the internet is supposed to be. Right?<p>There&#x27;s WeTransfer, sure, but it has it&#x27;s 2GB limit for free users.<p>DropBox is great, but it can be tedious when you get stuck in a sync loop of hell.<p>Drive requires you to register.<p>And any other alternatives are usually covered in horrible ads, malware, or worse.<p>So I built a quick one pager, initially for me, that would let me drag &amp; drop files in and get a short URL back immediately.<p>I then decided to make it public.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;uploadfiles.io<p>3 days in now and I&#x27;m seeing some organic usage which is cool. I&#x27;d like to get feedback from as many people as possible now...<p>Things I&#x27;d like opinions on, such as:<p>1) Do people want this? Or is everybody just happy with Google Drive &amp; DropBox these days?<p>2) For now this is totally free, if it takes off I&#x27;ll look at figuring out how to cover costs later. Is that a non starter?<p>3) I&#x27;ll add an SSL soon, I&#x27;d usually use CloudFlare but they have a stupid 100MB upload limit. Once I get an SSL the uploads will be much more anonymous and secure.<p>4) No logging of any kind. I don&#x27;t log who uploads what, server logs are auto cleared and all uploads are deleted after 30 days.<p>5) 100GB upload limit. (currently) If I can figure out how to increase the load balancer timeout to more than 60mins I would like to remove all upload limits entirely.<p>I can&#x27;t be the first person to attempt a side project like this, so I&#x27;m assuming there&#x27;s some glaringly obvious pitfall I&#x27;m overlooking, but for now, it&#x27;s a fun ride.<p>Thoughts please.
======
0x004a
Interesting. Especially the 100GB limit. I like your HTML style leaving out
unnecessary tags. Would like to see a SFTP option and rsync example on the
main page.

wget uploadfiles.io/code (123)

rsync uploadfiles.io/u/123 funny.gif

wget uploadfiles.io/d/123/funny.gif

~~~
uploadfiles
Nice idea - I'll look at adding that in for sure...

